
You now need an annual license to own or fly a drone in the UK - andyljones
https://www.caa.co.uk/Consumers/Unmanned-aircraft/Our-role/Drone-and-model-aircraft-registration/
======
mytailorisrich
Mandatory for flying drones weighing at least 250g.

Coincidentally the new DJI Mavic Mini is listed as weighing 249g... I expect
to see plenty more of small drones optimised to not exceed the threshold.

~~~
ur-whale
Reminds me of an EU regulation that somehow constrained (or taxed, can't
remember exactly) fishing boats based on length.

Ten guesses as to what happened next in the following years.

~~~
kn0where
Also see: Kei cars in Japan

~~~
duskwuff
Also see: the Panamax standard for ship size.

~~~
Kaibeezy
Also see: Richmond special

------
rasz
Still no license for flying a shopping bag, despite one blocking whole airport
and starting this circus.

------
andyljones
I'm - surprisingly - fairly happy with this whole scheme. A short test and
£9/year is a lot lighter weight than I was expecting after the Heathrow
debacle.

